# Orion Skeleton



## poldham (May 20, 2003)

I bought an Orion Skeleton from Roy recently and very fine it is too (if a tad hard to read in the wrong light when I've not got my glasses on ;-)).

The instructions were, unsurprisingly, in russian so I asked on the news group for Cambridge cam.misc where I spend a lot of time hanging out and someone translated it for me.

Anyway I thought this might be useful to other owners so I've put it online here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You , thats great.


----------

